# she cannae take anymore cap'n - the dilithium chamber's gonna blow!!!



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

apart from the internal pressures being akin to those in the large hadron collider, which I shall be addressing, does anyone else get drenched when the reactor pressure relief valve blows? As you can see the pipe doesn't align with the drip tray hole.


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Mine didn't either.. Had to bend to get it to align which worked a treat but can now see has caused the pipe to separate slightly at the seam. No big deal, at least I don't get splattered.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Mine doesn't connect, not that I get splashed. I discovered nothing prevented the splattering when back flushing except a tea towel.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Sorry pardon, but there's a vacuum inside the LHC.


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

must be a bugger boiling water


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

A vacuum? Did someone drop some particles? Graham are you sure you aren't trying to make coffee with a hoover? That could explain all your issues.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Missy said:


> A vacuum? Did someone drop some particles? Graham are you sure you aren't trying to make coffee with a hoover? That could explain all your issues.


Turn it off quick!!

~


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

^^^ Cameron Clutches At Straws As Panama Scandal Takes Hold


----------

